# ringneck doves



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

how much do they cost and any breeders in iowa welder


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ringneck doves are like any other pigeon relative. They can cost anywhere from $5-$20 and some I've seen go for $80 a pair  A lot depends on what they're for and what color they are. Ringnecks can be shown, so of course the good show quality doves will be more expensive normally. Others who just have them for fun will probably charge less. Wedding and special occasion businesses may charge a little more too, since those white doves (not the homers, but the ringnecks in display cages) seem to be very popular now. I don't think it's really all that fair to base a dove's price off of its color, but most people do it. Some of the more 'rare' colors can be more expensive too.

If I were you I'd post your request on the yahoo group 'doves-pigeons'. There's a lot of dove breeders there that live all over the place, so you may just find someone near you


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

welder said:


> how much do they cost and any breeders in iowa welder



If you go to www.dovepage.com and click on the classifieds you should find a list of breeders in Iowa. I know there are a few but don't recall their names.


----------

